# apache & router & dns & von aussen erreichbar ?



## Bubblez (27. November 2003)

also

ich weiss das thema wurde schon etliche male hier im forum diskutiert. ich habe auch einen thread aufgegriffen aber bis jetzt hat niemand geantwortet.

also ich habe win2k sitze hinter einem router. habe DirectUpdate und hab ne dns addy bei dyndns die funtioniert. in der NAT hab ich angegeben das er port 21 auf meine netzwerkIP weiterleiten soll: 192.168.1.33 

nun also der FTP funktioniert ohne probleme.
jetzt hab ich apache installed und hab listen 8081 eingestellt.
in der NAT hab ich genau gleich wie beim FTP einfach jetzt poprt 8080 bis 8082 auf 192.168.1.33 weitergeleitet.
leider funktioniert da jetzt aber was nicht, denn ob ichs mit der dns addy:
http://bb21.dyndns.org:8081 oder mit momentanen IP versuche es geht nicht.

192.168.1.33:8081 geht aber, d.h. am apache port kanns ned liegen.
ich hab virtuell hosts eingerichtet z.b. http://vhost.net:8081 funktionieren also auch.


nun wenn ich beim DirectUpdate eingeben soll wohin er connecten soll hab ich dort localhost : default oder 192.168.1.33: default

ich hab dann mal probiert mit port 8081 anstelle von default. aber das geht nicht.
z.t. bringt er dann die meldung ich soll falls ich n router habe die NAT überprüfen, und schauen ob TCP/IP verkehr über den port erlaubt sei, aber da ist alles korrekt, nach meinen kenntnissen , und wie beim FTP, und dort gehts ja.

ich hab aufm router noch eingestellt das er DNS aktivieren soll.


so nun hoffe ich das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habt und ihr wisst was ich will, also naja ist hoffentlich klar geworden. ziel wäre es über die dns und den port auf mein apache documentroot zuzugreifen.

und zwar so:
http://bb21.dyndns.org:8081


----------



## DeMuX (14. Februar 2004)

habe bisher selbes problem, weiß aber auch noch nicht weiter.
wenn ich schlauer bin werde ich was posten!


----------



## danube (14. Februar 2004)

Kann es sein dass das dyn dns Programm die falsche ip Adresse übermittelt?

Geh mal auf http://www.wieistmeineip.de, kopier die Adresse und gib sie mal in den Browser ein während du den Apache laufen hast!


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Februar 2004)

Was haltest du davon den Port 80 auf 192.168.1.33:8081 zu forwarden?
Dann könntest du von aussen ganz normal eintippen.
Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?
cu tirolausserfern


----------

